# A poll for gig'.



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 21, 2005)

do you think gig should want polls?  do you think we should have more polls?


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Lt Major Burns

how did you start it in the first place ? can't remember where to find this feature


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 21, 2005)

it's a very discreet checkbox at the bottom of the new thread screen, which then leads you onto the poll screen after pressing ok.


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for your answer

I must change my glasses or get a bigger screen, but as a matter of fact I found this link http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php just the other day after 6 month in the forum.

 I think it's a great starting point for newbie but it's not exactly put enough in evidence to make it a must read before posting


----------



## symphonix (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't think we get too many polls. Maybe one a day, as I can see it, and that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2005)

There should be a not sure option.


----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> There should be a not sure option.




Not sure : is it an opinion ?


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 22, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> it's a very discreet checkbox at the bottom of the new thread screen, which then leads you onto the poll screen after pressing ok.


What? Where?... 

I can't see a "Poll" checkbox anywhere when trying to add a Thread to the Cafe?!? 

I looked both on the New Thread and it's Preview page...

Is is just me?

There used to be a place to select various "skins"... I can't find it, but maybe I've got some odd legacy skin??

Screenshot please!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2005)

You have to start a new thread. At the very bottom under Additional Options is the poll option. Here is a screen shot:


----------



## bbloke (Aug 23, 2005)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> What? Where?...
> 
> I can't see a "Poll" checkbox anywhere when trying to add a Thread to the Cafe?!?
> 
> ...


Thank goodness it is not just me! I remember looking at the FAQ several times (months ago) and wondering why I couldn't see this option anywhere. I've compared what I see with the screenshot (thanks, Cheryl ) and I have all the options... except for the poll one!

Any ideas?


----------



## Gig' (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks BBloke and TommyWillB for bringing up the non access to this function

now that polls are running again    

I took time to check how to start one according to cheryl and realise I can't either  

there must be a plain explanation for this ?


----------



## mdnky (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm going off my memory here, which can be spotty at times, but I believe (pretty sure) that you have to be a contributing member to use the poll feature.  It's been that way for a couple of years now.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> I'm going off my memory here, which can be spotty at times, but I believe (pretty sure) that you have to be a contributing member to use the poll feature.  It's been that way for a couple of years now.



Well I have given every year several times and I still have no option for polls on new threads just like other old forum timers. I have used several browser (Safari, Camino, Firefox) and the poll funtion does not work.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm hardly high up the heirarchy here, and i created one.  it does seem quite random


----------



## Gig' (Aug 24, 2005)

we do have an answer thanks to ScottW here :

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239599


----------



## bbloke (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, Gig'.   



			
				ScottW said:
			
		

> OKAY... The scoop from the horses mouth....
> 
> Many Many moons ago... an execitive decision was made which limited the ability to create polls to moderators/admins and folks who where "Supporting Members" in a financial category.
> 
> ...


So, are the people who can post polls, but aren't moderators, *all* "supporting members" (i.e. those who donated money)?  If they are, I guess that explains it.  If not, then I'm still confused!


----------



## fryke (Aug 24, 2005)

I think I remember that, and yes, that was exactly what was done back then... Also: We thought that at that time, there was an awful LOT of polls. Basically everybody just added a poll to each and every of his/her threads... (Okay, I'm exaggerating, I guess...)


----------



## mdnky (Aug 24, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Basically everybody just added a poll to each and every of his/her threads... (Okay, I'm exaggerating, I guess...)



Actually, I don't think that's too much of an exaggeration at all.  It was almost that bad...every single post in the cafe seemed to have a poll attached to it back then...which was kinda annoying IMO.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 25, 2005)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up, Gig'.
> 
> 
> So, are the people who can post polls, but aren't moderators, *all* "supporting members" (i.e. those who donated money)? If they are, I guess that explains it. If not, then I'm still confused!


I am not a moderator, but I HAVE $contributed.

So that sounds like they set this up exactly backwards. (Unless your contributor status lapses after a period of time?)

Us contributors should get MORE funcitonality and not LESS.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 25, 2005)

Never mind...

I see this issue was resolved in this other thread.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 25, 2005)

Yay, I have Poll Power at last!   I promise not to abuse this position of responsibility...


----------

